# Battery powered ATV



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Is anyone using any type of Battery powered ATV? What brand? How long does the charge last. How does it work in cold weather.

Thanks Dave


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't know of any mainstream batter powered atv's yet, but they are coming. Polaris has their Electric Ranger UTV that has been getting good reviews. It is a little smaller than the Ranger 800 XP but still large enough to work and use for hunting etc. it is 4 wheel drive. The Ranger EV uses golf cart batteries. If I could justify owning two UTV's, I'd have my Teryx for fun/work and have a Ranger EV for use during the hunting season. I know they are working on some ATV versions for the future but I have no idea when they will be released, if ever. Fitting a bank of batteries currently used in the golf cart/UTV world presents a few challenges in an ATV set up.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Bad boy buggies..........:idea:


----------

